# Ideas for Meals and Snacks  on WW diet



## Jennywren (Mar 7, 2011)

Sometimes i think you get stuck in a rut whilst on a diet and just stick to the same old same old , i thought it would be nice if people share snack or meal ideas and give people an idea for something different  I have just had ww wheat and oat crackers which are really nice and only 1 propoint for 3 ( so i had 6 crackers ! ) and smoked salmon pate with tomatoes and rocket it only came to 6 points for the whole lot and it was really nice and tasty


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 7, 2011)

I too am on the WW propoints and am getting on really well with it and losing weight steadily.  For my snacks i have a piece of fruit mid-morning and in the afternoon i sometimes have some nuts or mini ryvitas which i find fills my hunger gap until i have my eve meal.  I have also tried the ryvita Bliss bars or a small bag of mini cheddars.  It can be difficult to always think what to have though i agree.


----------



## Jennywren (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Carina , special k cereal bars and alpen light cereal bars are nice at the 2 propoint mark and the ww fromagh frais arevery filling nad are nice and creamy also for 2 points


----------



## Catareta (Mar 8, 2011)

I have sugar free jelly, and my fav is crackerbread and NAS peanut butter...

Have first weigh in this week


----------



## Jennywren (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck Catareta , let us know how you get on


----------

